# Bluetooth on Atheros AR9285 (SATELLITE C660D-178)

## DMoL

Hello!

I just have bough the notebook. Wifi works well, but the linux kernel cannot determine the bluetooth device.

As I found the bluetooth device driver is ath3k. I recomplied the kernel, but nothing happened. But probably the firmware is'n loaded? From the help:

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K:

Bluetooth firmware download driver.

This driver loads the firmware into the Atheros Bluetooth chipset.

Say Y here to compile support for "Atheros firmware download driver" into the kernel or say M to compile it as module (ath3k).

Where that firmware should be found? How to instruct the kernel to load it? 

I followed all instructions an http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1510

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9802

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1513

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1514

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller AHCI mode (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1701

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1702

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1703

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1704

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1718

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1716

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices AMD Device 1719

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b1d6 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
```

Please, help. Thanks!

----------

## DMoL

I have found an partial solution: load toshiba_bluetooth module  :Smile: 

But, the BT system does not works properly anyway...

```
# hciconfig -a                                          

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

   BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00  ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

   DOWN 

   RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

   TX bytes:66 acl:0 sco:0 commands:20 errors:0

```

When I do load blueman applet, it founds not any BT adapters... (before loading toshiba_bluetooth it simply exited).

The more interest thing is the infinite complain right after loading toshiba_bluetooth module and doing /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart:

```
Jul 15 13:42:38 localhost blueman-mechanism: reload 0 0 

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost bluetoothd[2526]: Bluetooth deamon 4.93

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost bluetoothd[2527]: Starting SDP server

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.545705] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.545713] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost NetworkManager[2109]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: No such adapter

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost bluetoothd[2527]: Listening for HCI events on hci0

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.550077] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.551074] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005617b6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.552124] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c900 path 2 ep1in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.552137] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.553107] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005617b6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.554076] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.555141] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005617b6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.556086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c6c0 path 2 ep2in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jul 15 13:42:49 localhost kernel: [  224.556100] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: urb ffff88005c70c900 path 2 ep1in 

....

```

That looks like an bug... I think I should do bug report somewhere? Can anybody point me that place? 

PS. 

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

tun                    12324  2 

ppp_async               5884  1 

crc_ccitt               1299  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            15438  5 ppp_async

slhc                    3961  1 ppp_generic

toshiba_bluetooth       1858  0 

bnep                    9640  2 

rfcomm                 27968  0 

ext4                  299897  1 

jbd2                   58166  1 ext4

btusb                   9753  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   273424  1 

snd_hda_intel          18454  1 

ath9k                  67876  0 

snd_hda_codec          52352  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4988  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                58850  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15752  1 snd_pcm

ath9k_common            1780  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              271103  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

snd                    40717  8 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5985  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

r8169                  33032  0 

ath                    12827  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

```

----------

## skeimer

hi DMoL,

at the moment I try to get tan Atheros bluetooth module to work again as well. It worked with linux 2.6.38, in 2.6.39.3 it suddenly stopped. It worked with the ath3k driver, but not to confuse you: It is a plain bluetooth chip in my case.

No success until now, so for now I answer some of your questions:

The firmware is usually stored in /lib/firmware

To get the binaries emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

After that try loading the module as "modprobe ath9k btcoex_enable=1"

Please refer to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/btcoex for more details.

----------

## DMoL

Hi skeimer

Thanks for you answer. I just have tried he .38 kernel, and there was no success. I have found, that the correct driver is toshiba_bluetooth, not ath3k.

After googling I decided to file the bug, because toshiba_bluetooth is exactly my driver (recently there was a need to apply a patch to toshiba_acpi). And it is not working  :Sad: 

The link to linux kernel bugzilla: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39442

----------

